

Jasmine 2.0 Released - menssen
http://pivotallabs.com/jasmine-2-release/

======
tedyoung
So, um, what's new? I really wish that projects would make it a habit,
especially with new releases, to tell folks what's so new that required a new
major (or .1 minor) release. After 10 minutes of looking around, I haven't
been able to find what's new in 2.0 vs. 1.3.

------
menssen
Most obvious feature seems to be the adoption of the done() syntax for async
tests from Mocha, instead of the needlessly complicated runs/waitsFor syntax
from 1.3.

